# Transferring funds - AIB to PTSB



## muffin1973 (2 Aug 2005)

Myself and my boyfriend are thinking of opening up a joint Permanent TSB account for our mortgage and general outgoings when we finally get into our new apartment.  Our mortgage broker suggested it as we were going to just open a joint account in AIB (where we both bank) but he said, why pay the charges?

A colleague in work has since told me that Permanent TSB do not accept cash transfers from BOI or AIB accounts - does anyone know is this true?


----------



## mobileme (3 Aug 2005)

I have no idea if this is true but I enquired about setting up an account in PTSB for the same purpose and I was told in the branch that the account would only be free if there was at least one salary mandated to it. As we both have our own individual accounts, with salaries mandated to them, I didn't bother.


----------



## muffin1973 (3 Aug 2005)

Thanks Mobileme, you seem to be in the same position as ourselves.  We've decided to stick with AIB for the time being (better the devil you know!) and possibly transfer over the account later depending on the conditions.


----------



## dam099 (3 Aug 2005)

muffin1973 said:
			
		

> A colleague in work has since told me that Permanent TSB do not accept cash transfers from BOI or AIB accounts - does anyone know is this true?


 
Sounds unlikely, why single out these two banks. Any bank that is unable to accept a transfer from another bank in the Irish clearing system would be a complete joke. Ring PTSB and ask them.


----------



## buttonmoon (3 Aug 2005)

We're in the exact same position as you and they told us "no, you need your salary mandated" so we told them that we'd be each transferring €700 per month into it and they said "ah well in that case, here yous go" and it's grand cos we transferred our savings from our boi accounts into it and going to pay all our bills mortage etc too just from that. keeps the sums cleaner etc.

btw dont supopse you're moving to donabate are you? i think our apt is fffffffffffinally nearly ready too.


----------



## muffin1973 (4 Aug 2005)

Hi buttonmoon (love that name by the way!)

no we're moving to Santry - it's 1 year 7 months and counting in the building of our apartment block which I reckon must be a record.... how long have you been waiting?

That's good to know re PTSB - we're still going to go ahead and open our joint account with AIB but may change it to PTSB down the line.  

good luck with your new place!


----------



## buttonmoon (4 Aug 2005)

I thought ours was bad and it was supposed to be ready in Jan... just got off the phone to them there and it'll be "at least September" now. and I thought ours must be a record.

I feel lucky now but I just hope they don't do a Santry on it.

Good luck to you too!


----------



## muffin1973 (4 Aug 2005)

I'm sure they won't.

You get to the stage where you're so annoyed about it that you're sorry you ever signed the contracts in the first place and you feel lots of other opportunities to buy are passing you by.  At the same time, the value of the property will probably have gone up while you've been waiting so hopefully you'll have made a bit of money before you even get into the place.  It certainly tests your patience!  We're being told we'll be let in to snag late this month but at the moment we are unable to buy any furniture as we can't get the measurements or dimensions of the apartment - builders won't give them out because "each apartment is slightly different" which is fair enough but at the same time it means by the time we come to order our e.g. sofas we'll be a couple of months in the place before they deliver given average delivery times....

ah well, all part of growing up i suppose ; )


----------



## buttonmoon (5 Aug 2005)

I'm after been on to builders there asking could they let us in to measure so we could buy tables and sofas and stuff. They said the same thing though. So I asked the bloke would he go in and measure it for me then but he just laughed and says "no can do".

I'll work on him though. A mate of mine bought the foreman a nice bottle of whiskey and he got their house done first. Snagged and all and he got a few other things sorted out as well like got the painters to leave a half tin of the paint they used to cover up any bits they marked or whatever when they were putting all their lights and stuff in. 

Worth the investment!


----------

